
Fast track yourself through hackathons with APIs - johnphamous
https://dev.to/johnphamous/fast-track-yourself-through-a-hackathon-with-apis-38l2
======
fouc
I'd love to see more articles exploring strategies for building apps really
quick for hackathons.

